# Fishing Lakes Benidorm



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We have just spent a fantastic 10 days at a site in Norfolk called Gatton Waters near Kings Lynn, and I had a go at lake fishing for the first time. I did really enjoy it and caught loads of fish including a good carp.

Now question 1)
Are there any good lakes to fish in near Benidorm. We shall be there for the winter.

2)
Does anyone know if I have to have a licence to fish and where would I get one from.

3) 
If you catch any fish are you allowed to keep them or do you have to return them to the water.

Any help would be appreciated.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi teensvan, theres quite a big resevoir about 8 km west of benidorm on the right side of the dual carriagway towards alicante. its got loads of fairly decent sized carp in it. its a day ticket job (10 euros i think). just up the road from el raco camping there is a sat and sun bootsale and theres an english fellow there who sells tackle and bait and will give you all the info you need. you do need a valencia fishing license which i think is 12 euros for the year and he will explain how and where to get that in benidorm. which camping are you going to? all the best seanoo


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gatton Waters....Looking at their rules,they might as well come out with it and say NO carp anglers.The rules listed are a joke.No this,no that and one rod only on an eight acre lake,Nah not for me,I hate rules. :evil: 

steve


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Follow N332 to Villajoyosa then follow Orcheta. Go over the motorway

and after about 1 km turn left signed Campo de Rugbi. Go past the rugby club

( a magnificent 2000 seater stadium with an excellent standard of rugby and

very cheap beer ) and follow road til it goes no further !

Licence can be got from the Town Hall but don't know if you can keep the fish.

Beware that the authorities regularly check licences.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Seanoo

Thanks for your info. Will send you a PM.

Hi Billym 

Thanks for the info.

Hi Chigman.

No one worries how many carp you catch. There are that many fish in the lake you only need 1 rod. 

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------

